# The need to brine



## sjm1027 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to cold smoke some salmon. 
Do you always have to brine the salmon before you smoke it? 
Do you need to remove the skin? 
How long is a typical cold smoke time? 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve, morning and welcome to the forum....

I want to cold smoke some salmon.
Do you always have to brine the salmon before you smoke it?

*Yes, brine or dry rub......   salt, sugar and cure #1 minimum...*

Do you need to remove the skin?

*Do NOT remove the skin.....   remove the bones....*

How long is a typical cold smoke time?

*Natives will cold smoke salmon for weeks.... I cold smoke for 3-4 days....*

Please take a moment and stop into " /*Roll Call*/   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a great method...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------

